# Heat pressing embroidered patches



## Livety Wear (Dec 22, 2008)

It has been awhile, but I have a question regarding how long should you press an embroidered patch onto a sweater or t-shirt and also at what heat should I press it at? I'm using an Anatol heat press to do the job?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

With Heat Seal Machine – 350 degrees for 20 seconds or 375 degrees for 15 seconds with medium pressure.
Use of a protective cloth is recommended.


----------



## Livety Wear (Dec 22, 2008)

proworlded said:


> With Heat Seal Machine – 350 degrees for 20 seconds or 375 degrees for 15 seconds with medium pressure.
> Use of a protective cloth is recommended.



Thanks Ed, for the info I'm goin to try patch up some denims skirts for some lady friends of mine and get there feed back to see if I should make some more


----------



## cmdslick (Apr 4, 2007)

proworlded said:


> With Heat Seal Machine – 350 degrees for 20 seconds or 375 degrees for 15 seconds with medium pressure.
> Use of a protective cloth is recommended.


For the protective cloth, I would recommend a piece of silicon fabric. Most heat press stores sell these.


----------

